# What's your pedicure?



## wewearpolish (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I feel like everyone talks about their nails, but feet are

supposed to be pretty too! What are you wearing on your toes right now?

This one's mine!


----------



## eLLah (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow!! soo pretty! I don't have that kind of patience~

Mine's only a solid colour,  Deborah Lippmann Daytripper Nail Lacquer.


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *eLLah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!! soo pretty! I don't have that kind of patience~
> 
> Mine's only a solid colour,  Deborah Lippmann Daytripper Nail Lacquer.


that color is really nice on you!


----------



## lissa1307 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine are done with just a solid layer of bondi botanical beauty...my toes are always simple. Im going to skip a pic though my toes are all jacked up and crooked from my RA...but at least my polish is pretty!


----------



## jsarina (Aug 23, 2013)

Neon dots! From Kiss.


----------



## madeupMegan (Aug 26, 2013)

OPI I Ate Berries in the Canaries! Perfect pink/purple colour!


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Tee, hee! Toes are where I sometimes do experiments with nail art, and sometimes swatch colours. Right now, left to right I have a bunch of Bondi colours:

Left foot, pinkie to big toe - NYPD, Botanical Beauty, Central Park Blossom, Lady Liberty, Blue Skies

Right foot, big toe to pinkie - Uptown Girl, Top of the Rocks, Fool's, Tavern on the, Fool's.

I would have added The Limelight, but didn't have it handy. The four colours on my fingernails I didn't duplicate on the toes. Now I know how all of these look in the sun and in the shade. And my mom was able to consider the colours for her next mani, care of me. I'm trying to get her to sit down and relaxa bit more. She's retired but feels like she has less time than she ever did when she was working - I understand that, but feel taking a step back sometimes instead of rushing around physically and mentally helps with that. Polish dry times kind of force you to do that! We'll see if she 'has time' for a mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeachPerfect (Aug 28, 2013)

I am going to skip the toe pic-not the biggest fan of my feet!  






HOWEVER, because of that I keep them will pedicured. [: 

I am currently sporting one of my favorites. 

Mrs. O'Learys BBQ by OPI


----------



## Dzasty (Aug 28, 2013)

Red red red red


----------



## Christa W (Oct 3, 2013)

I asked my boyfriend to choose a color from my nail wheels to do my pedi with and he chose Magnetix Gold.  I have never done magnetic toes before so this should be fun!

Edit: It's actually really cute. 





Please excuse my misshapen toes I have RA also and these are the least ugly.


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 6, 2013)

Louise by Zoya


----------



## sushiteaz (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys! I feel like everyone talks about their nails, but feet are

supposed to be pretty too! What are you wearing on your toes right now?

This one's mine!




Cute! What's on your big toe?


----------



## LadyLoLinda (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow you guys have some pretty pedicures!  I'm gonna skip the pic too lol... But I'm wearing MAC Formidable on my toes.  No designs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 11, 2013)

Julep's Heather.


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 28, 2014)

Ulta Professional in "Wicked".


----------

